# 3d Ring



## Arcaine (28. Juli 2001)

Servus an alle!

Also ich arbeite jezz seit kurzer Ziet mit dem PS und versuche schon seit einiger Zeit einen 3d Ring in Orange zu erstellen nur leider gelingt mir diese Aufgabe nicht wirklich.
Ich habe auch schon Tuts zu diesem Thema gesucht nur leider will da nicht wirklich was weitergehen.

Ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn mir jemand hier weiterhelfen könnte ich wäre auch sehr verbunden.

Das ganze soll ein logo für mein neues IT Projekt werden und wenn ich es geschafft habe mit eurer Hilfe dieses Logo fertig zu kreieren dann werde ich es natürlich Posten.

In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüssen und hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

mfG Arcaine


----------



## Arcaine (28. Juli 2001)

ähm etwas wollt ich noch hinzüfgen es soll nicht wirklich ein Kreis werden viel eher soll es oval werden.

Ich hoffe das isst Information genug um etwas mit meinen Posting anfangan zu können ;o))



mfg Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (28. Juli 2001)

vielleicht hilft dir das: http://www.eyeball-design.com/tutorial_afterfx04.htm

wegen dem ovalen: kannst ja im nachhinein verzerren.....


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Juli 2001)

ey, der link ist cool, da ist gleich eine fertische psd bei, einfach saugen und fetisch machen


----------



## Arcaine (28. Juli 2001)

Servus!

jop hab das tut zwar am anfang ned ganz geschafft aber jezz schauts schon recht passabel aus.

Das einzige Prob was es jezz noch gibt ist das wenn ich den Kreis auf oval skaliere das die sträke der linien anders verteilt ist mal is es breiter mal dünner und im Endeffekt sollt es dann so ausschauen wie das unten gezeigte Bild vielleicht kannst mir ja noch nen Tip geben.













mfG Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (29. Juli 2001)

du findest das tutorial zu deinem geposteten bild doch auf meiner seite (http://www.gfx4all.de)... ich hoffe du hast das bild auch daher.

das ist ein pfad... alles weitere steht ja im tutorial.


----------



## Arcaine (30. Juli 2001)

*...*

jop das bild is von deiner seite brauchst eh nr auf die Eigenschaften anschauen von dem BIld da stehts eh.

Nunja aber irgendwie will das Kabel kein Kabel werden obwohl ich Schritt für Schritt das tut zick mal durchgegangen bin.

Kannst du mir vielleicht en .psd schicken von dem das ich da mal rumprobieren kann. Vielleicht find ich ja meinen Fehler.


In diesem SInne 

mfG Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (30. Juli 2001)

hmmm. das tut ist sehr einfach... an welcher stelle weichst du vom tut ab?


----------



## Arcaine (30. Juli 2001)

nunja ich bekomm die 3d-form ned ganz hin.
wenn ich den schatten lege dann siehts so aus als wäre es eine normale fläche mit abrundungen an den enden und eben ein leichter schatten unterhalb.

hm..irgendwie sind ja noch verfärbungen in den rot drinnen die man ja auch irgendwie stilisieren muss und das steht ja nicht im tut.

nunja vielleicht weisst du ja was ich meine

in diesem Sinne

mfG Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (30. Juli 2001)

in dem tut ist nichts gemacht worden, was nicht aufgelistet steht. 
das kabel ist genau so entstanden, wie es in dem tut auch beschrieben ist.


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

*hmm*

nunja also ich hab mal versucht das logo soweites geht alleine auf die beine zu stellen.

is glaub ich nicht wirklich was tolles aber sag halt mal wie du es findest.









in diesem Sinne 

mfg Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (31. Juli 2001)

finde ich auch net so toll... den glow solltest du erstmal weg nehmen. und vielleicht hilft dir ja das tut weiter: http://www.gfx4all.de/tuts/PS/tentakel/tentakel.html

das könntest du gut verwenden, denke ich.


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

ok ewrd mich gleich wieder ran schmeissen an das tut thx und bis nachher ;o)


mfg Arcaine


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

ok hab mal nur die tentakel versucht also das tut is echt superbel nur weiss ich nicht wie ich nur die tentakel zu sehen bekomme und der rest also der hintergrund und die anderen farbmischungen ausser der tentakel entfernen kann.









maybe there is help for

mfg Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (31. Juli 2001)

nimm das zauberstab tool und klicke auf die tentakel... danach kannste sie kopieren und in dein bild einfügen.


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

hmm stimmt soweit hätt ich eigentlich auch denken sollen *gg*

na echt WoW was man so machen kann werd gleich weiter arbeiten und mal schauen wie ich das am bestens mit dem Logo verbinden kann.


man wird ja sehen was rauskommt aber mit deiner Hilfe kanns ja ned schlecht werden oder? ;o))



es grüzzt ein Arc der sein bett noch immer nicht gefunden hat ;-))


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

hmm nunja beschäftige mich jezz schon seit dem ersten posting mit dem Bild und bin bis jezz mal hier stehen geblieben






was wär noch an verbesserung zu tun? was würde dir noch einfallen?


mfG Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (31. Juli 2001)

ich glaube es ist besser, wenn wir unsere privaten sachen per ICQ (82734240) klären... ich denke, dass wäre den mods auch recht.


----------



## Arcaine (1. August 2001)

*3d ring in liquid/gel Form!*

hätte da ne frage an die allgemeinheit und zwar hab ich mla das design von dem ring überdacht.

Ich würde diesen Ring gern liquid/gel artig machen, bin auch schon ne zeit lang am herumsuchen von tuts nur leider find ich immer welche die nur einen ganzen Kreis beschreiben und ich will halt nur den Ring auf diese Art haben.

Weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich dies erstellen kann?

wär echt nett wenn mir jemand hier ne Hilfestellung geben könnte

in diesem Sinne 

mfG Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

verbinde doch einfach noch mit deinem ring das gel-tut auf gfx4all.de.

ist zwar nen text-tutorial, kannste aber denke ich mal gut anwenden.


----------

